# Women studying theology



## ubermadchen (Apr 21, 2009)

This is my first question so please be gentle. And I hope I have this in the right forum.

Someone said this to me a couple weeks ago but it's still on my mind. Is it sinful for a woman to study theology on her own?

The person reminded me of this verse:

“The women are to keep silent in the churches; for they are not permitted to speak, but are to subject themselves, just as the Law also says. If they desire to learn anything, let them ask their own husbands at home; for it is improper for a woman to speak in church.” (1 Corinthians 14:34-35)

He said a woman doesn't need to study theology on her own because her husband or father will teach her all the things she needs to know. But my question was what if she has no husband or her father cannot or will not teach her theology, who will teach her? He replied that a kinsman redeemer needs to step up and teach her or one of the elders/pastors should take her in and teach her. None of my elders have stepped up (and apparently it's not my place to ask them to do so) so what am I supposed to do? He said that it's a product of our fallen world that things like that happen. So in effect he said "Too bad for you."

Is this true? It doesn't seem true since Jesus taught the word also to women. But if it isn't true, can someone point me to some resources that would provide some sound arguments against his ideas. I haven't found much. And if it is true, how much theology is too much for a woman to study on her own? Thanks.


----------



## a mere housewife (Apr 21, 2009)

I have to wonder why this man was teaching you this theology?

-----Added 4/21/2009 at 10:40:08 EST-----

(I ought to add that I believe the emphasis in the passage is for women to be submissive in the church and in the home: they are not to have the place of being the ruler/teacher in either sphere. I do not think this means we should not read good books, carry on good discussions, etc, in pursuit of knowing Christ. That is untenable: what was Mary doing sitting at the feet of Christ instead of at the feet of Lazarus?)


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 21, 2009)

Paul commands all believers to study God's Word, to seek His face, and to know His character. Nowhere does he prohibit any child of God from seeking to know their Father. Now obviously men have a special obligation to study theology because they are to lead their families. But it is both ridiculous and unbiblical to claim that women should not seek to study God's Word! I would ignore this man, but if you choose to talk to him I would suggest walking him through the many passages that show the believers responsibility to study the Bible and learn about God.


----------



## TimV (Apr 21, 2009)

I've always thought the verse about not speaking in church but asking her husband has at least something to do with encouraging a lazy husband to get off his backside and start doing his job.

But to answer your question, if I could point to three hundred verses in which there is a universal command to study God's Word, I wonder what that ding dong would use to prove that they are only applicable to husbands.


----------



## ubermadchen (Apr 21, 2009)

To a mere housewife: Well it was brought up because I asked him a theological question about theonomy and instead of answering me he replied with "I don't think it's appropriate for women to study theology yadda yadda.." Other people have pointed out to me that maybe I put him in a corner and that was his best defense. Yet even after a few weeks, it still had me thinking. I have admit I think about it when I'm studying my Bible or going to Bible studies: "Am I sinning in this? Should I wait till I'm married to do these things? But I don't want to wait; I want to learn now. But am I sinning by being impatient?" It's driving me nuts.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Apr 21, 2009)

It seems that the 1 Corinthians passage is in opposition to women being disruptive in the service, and it doesn't address the issue of women reading theological books at all. By this logic, would a woman also be prohibited from reading the Bible on her own, and be allowed only to have it read to her? It _can't_ mean that they are to learn _only_ from their husbands, since if that were true, learning from older women (as in Titus 2) would be prohibited.

But I would agree that a woman's theological studies, like any other aspect of her life, should be under someone's guidance -- not necessarily micromanaged, but her husband/father and elders should probably ask her what she has been reading to make sure it is sound material.


----------



## beej6 (Apr 21, 2009)

Is it "studying theology on your own" to read the Bible? Read a commentary? I don't see how you could ever *not* studying on your own.

I suppose one question is if there is no one to shepherd you, should you seek such a person out? Certainly such a guide is a good idea; if none of your elders have "stepped up," I would ask them again, and if none do, seek others in a similar church. They are supposed to serve you, after all.


----------



## Montanablue (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't see how the verses he provided indicate that women should not study theology on their own. 

1 Corinthians 14 (I believe) indicates that women should not be teaching in churches. Some would also argue that the passage indicates that women should not be asking questions in a church setting. I happen to disagree with the second interpretation, but even if one does hold to that position, I don't see how it indicates that women should not be studying theology on their own. Maybe I'm being dense, but I honestly don't see it. 

I would say that it is wise for women (and men!) to seek instruction and guidance for their pastors or elders when they are studying theology. I think that fits with the Biblical principle of elders being "shepherds" to the congregation. However, in the event that you don't have elders to help you in your studies, I don't think that should stop you.


----------



## a mere housewife (Apr 21, 2009)

ubermadchen said:


> To a mere housewife: Well it was brought up because I asked him a theological question about theonomy and instead of answering me he replied with "I don't think it's appropriate for women to study theology yadda yadda.." Other people have pointed out to me that maybe I put him in a corner and that was his best defense. Yet even after a few weeks, it still had me thinking. I have admit I think about it when I'm studying my Bible or going to Bible studies: "Am I sinning in this? Should I wait till I'm married to do these things? But I don't want to wait; I want to learn now. But am I sinning by being impatient?" It's driving me nuts.



Well on a purely pragmatic level, it is inescapable that in telling you what he thinks the Bible says you ought to be doing, he was himself teaching you theology. If his argument to you is sound it is self refuting: your father did not teach you this doctrine -- some random man did, therefore, you can have nothing to do with such a teaching!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 21, 2009)

*silent scream*

These are the people that believe women should be dumb, breeding cattle. The one thing I teach my children, applies to women as well: you have to OWN YOUR FAITH. You can't just say, "I'm this, because my parents/husband is this" or "well my parents/husband say that we believe this because" or "I don't know why I believe this, let me ask my parents/husband". Our job as parents is to teach our children, to challenge them to study for themselves and to be able to give answer for themselves. The challenge is much the same for the wives...we must be able to own our faith, to study and KNOW for ourselves, and to be able to give answer for ourselves. It's not faith or belief or even basic knowledge if it's just "because my husband said so" (and yes, I've been in these conversations, particularly with one sister in law...because her husband said so, Scripture must say it also...and they are in a heretical sect).


----------



## ubermadchen (Apr 21, 2009)

I do share with my elders and pastors what I'm studying, like what books I'm reading. They recommend books to me to read if I have questions. But he was implying a closer shepherding situation like being invited to family Bible studies and whatnot.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Apr 21, 2009)

Patricia,

Online Theological Seminary Degrees - Reformed Theological Seminary Virtual Campus

Virtual Curriculum

You might be interested


----------



## TimV (Apr 21, 2009)

> *I do share with my elders and pastors what I'm studying, like what books I'm reading.* They recommend books to me to read if I have questions. But he was implying a closer shepherding situation like being invited to family Bible studies and whatnot.



Then you're so much more advanced than the average church going woman that you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Montanablue (Apr 21, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> *silent scream*
> 
> These are the people that believe women should be dumb, breeding cattle. The one thing I teach my children, applies to women as well: you have to OWN YOUR FAITH. You can't just say, "I'm this, because my parents/husband is this" or "well my parents/husband say that we believe this because" or "I don't know why I believe this, let me ask my parents/husband". Our job as parents is to teach our children, to challenge them to study for themselves and to be able to give answer for themselves. The challenge is much the same for the wives...we must be able to own our faith, to study and KNOW for ourselves, and to be able to give answer for ourselves. It's not faith or belief or even basic knowledge if it's just "because my husband said so" (and yes, I've been in these conversations, particularly with one sister in law...because her husband said so, Scripture must say it also...and they are in a heretical sect).



I appear to be out of thanks, but I needed to thank you anyway!

I absolutely agree. The only way to "own" and be secure in one's faith is to investigate it for oneself. Most of my friends who have left the faith have done so because they blindly believed what they were taught by their toparents and their church without building a real foundation. If you asked them, "Why do you believe this?" their answer would be, "Oh, well that's the way I was raised." Most of them didn't last 5 minutes after leaving high school. You are so very wise in teaching your children to build their own understanding of Christian doctrines and theology.


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 21, 2009)

Ladyflynt: You really *MOO*ved me by your "dumb breeding cattle" remark - it was *UDDER*ly fitting!


----------



## ubermadchen (Apr 21, 2009)

I haven't figured out how to thank yet but I'll just issue a blanket thank you to everyone in this thread. It's really helpful and helped calm the tension in my brain regarding his arguments


----------



## Knoxienne (Apr 21, 2009)

If this man is right, I'm in a whole lot of trouble. I am _always _studying. 

There are no prohibitions in scripture against women studying the scriptures on their own - just speaking in church or teaching men in the Church. 

That being said, it's good to let others know what we are studying so they can give us scriptural guidance and counsel. A woman's husband should be aware of what his wife is studying so he can give her counsel and guidance. If a woman is still at home, then her father should fill that role. If a single woman is on her own, or if she is a widow, her church elders should be aware of what she's learning for the same reasons as above. We are a body, and it's good to be sharpened by one another and to sharpen.


----------



## BertMulder (Apr 21, 2009)

Patricia, ask him, why is he quoting you this verse, as by doing that he is teaching you theology, and by his own reasoning, sinning against the very verse he is quoting...


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 21, 2009)

Patricia, this man is most likely an insecure, controlling, and arrogant man. He may not look like it on the surface. The only men I've ever known that held to that position were exactly as I described. In short, there is not Biblical reason for his position. It is stupid.


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 21, 2009)

Yeah what LadyFlynt said!!! That little situation would have been a side spliter for me!


----------



## CharlieJ (Apr 21, 2009)

Patricia, 

If this man is a part of your church, and you suspect that he has a habit of saying things like that, it may be wise to let your elders know what is going on. He shouldn't be allowed to propagate unbiblical advice that could harm someone's spiritual walk.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 21, 2009)

Oops! My wife has four theological degrees. She must be in REAL trouble! BTW, she is NOT ordained and rolls her eyes at feminist egalitarianism. "Paul was right" she mutters every time she listens to another "woman in ministry" opine.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Apr 21, 2009)

ubermadchen said:


> I haven't figured out how to thank yet but I'll just issue a blanket thank you to everyone in this thread. It's really helpful and helped calm the tension in my brain regarding his arguments



After 25 posts (I think), you'll see a button next to Edit in each post.


----------



## a mere housewife (Apr 21, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Oops! My wife has four theological degrees. She must be in REAL trouble! BTW, she is NOT ordained and rolls her eyes at feminist egalitarianism. "Paul was right" she mutters every time she listens to another "woman in ministry" opine.



I would add that Mr. McFadden's wife is so remarkably kind and gracious, and does not push her learning or herself at all forward, that she is just the sort of godly woman you hope you turn out to be.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 21, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> Ladyflynt: You really *MOO*ved me by your "dumb breeding cattle" remark - it was *UDDER*ly fitting!



Well, I figured after 8 births, I can say it without offense (hopefully)


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Apr 21, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > Ladyflynt: You really *MOO*ved me by your "dumb breeding cattle" remark - it was *UDDER*ly fitting!
> ...


----------



## JBaldwin (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm with all these theologically trained women who see the importance of knowing the Scriptures. I tell my girls "God gave you a good brain--USE IT!" We should all be like the Berean Christians who searched the Scriptures daily to see if the things they were being taught were true or not.


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 21, 2009)

JBaldwin said:


> I'm with all these theologically trained women who see the importance of knowing the Scriptures. I tell my girls "God gave you a good brain--USE IT!" We should all be like the Berean Christians who searched the Scriptures daily to see if the things they were being taught were true or not.



You radical!


----------



## Knoxienne (Apr 21, 2009)

JBaldwin said:


> I'm with all these theologically trained women who see the importance of knowing the Scriptures. I tell my girls "God gave you a good brain--USE IT!" We should all be like the Berean Christians who searched the Scriptures daily to see if the things they were being taught were true or not.



Absolutely. If I remember correctly it was Tyndale who said to the King of Wales, 'Someday the plowboy _and the milkmaid_ will read and understand the Bible better than you'. 

The whole purpose of the reformation was to put the Bible in the hands of ordinary people - God's sons and _daughters_.


----------



## JBaldwin (Apr 21, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> JBaldwin said:
> 
> 
> > I'm with all these theologically trained women who see the importance of knowing the Scriptures. I tell my girls "God gave you a good brain--USE IT!" We should all be like the Berean Christians who searched the Scriptures daily to see if the things they were being taught were true or not.
> ...



 I try!


----------



## reformed trucker (Apr 21, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> *silent scream*



The theologically ignorant who dispense unbiblical advice have that effect on me also.


----------



## DonP (Apr 21, 2009)

The only place I hear that recently is the Doug Wilson fundamental churches. 
One very smart young woman told me she was instructed to quit studying scripture and theology because she could end up so smart there would not be any men less educated than her in the scriptures to marry. She could not marry a man who wasn't smarter because she would be teaching him and not able to submit. 

I couldn't believe it. But I found from others this was the general teaching from fathers to daughters in their churches. 

I am not sure I would equate ignorance with submission anyway, so I don't see how keeping an aspiring woman from studying the Confession and Catechisms and commentaries or even theological works would be any different from listening to their pastor or elders teach. 
I wonder if they keep the sermons simple too so the women in the congregation hearing them don't get too smart.?? Its just a question of their thinking and how i could be different, not an accusation .


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Apr 21, 2009)

PeaceMaker said:


> The only place I hear that recently is the Doug Wilson fundamental churches.
> One very smart young woman told me she was instructed to quit studying scripture and theology because she could end up so smart there would not be any men less educated than her in the scriptures to marry. She could not marry a man who wasn't smarter because she would be teaching him and not able to submit.
> 
> I couldn't believe it. But I found from others this was the general teaching from fathers to daughters in their churches.
> ...




I am smarter than my husband and we have no problems.


----------



## reformed trucker (Apr 21, 2009)

PeaceMaker said:


> One very smart young woman told me she was instructed to quit studying scripture and theology because she could end up so smart there would not be any men less educated than her in the scriptures to marry.



So instead of the men "stepping up" their studies, the women should be "dumbed down"? 

Maybe she needs to find a church where the men are not intellectually lazy.


----------



## DonP (Apr 21, 2009)

reformed trucker said:


> PeaceMaker said:
> 
> 
> > One very smart young woman told me she was instructed to quit studying scripture and theology because she could end up so smart there would not be any men less educated than her in the scriptures to marry.
> ...



She at 19-22 is still in submission to her father until she marries. She could move out and go to college but even college is discourage for women. They do not need a job, they wil be homemakers. 

I said don't you need a skill to fall back on if your husband dies. 
The church is not usually equipped to handle the full support of a woman and her 8 kids who doesns't believe in family planning either. And it may be a bit tougher to find a new husband with 8 kids aged 1-10


----------



## Jen (Apr 21, 2009)

JBaldwin said:


> I'm with all these theologically trained women who see the importance of knowing the Scriptures. I tell my girls "God gave you a good brain--USE IT!"



Yep, that's pretty much what all we female seminarians tell people who ask us, "Why are you in seminary if you're a woman? What's the use?"


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Apr 21, 2009)

> He said a woman doesn't need to study theology on her own because her husband or father will teach her all the things she needs to know. But my question was what if she has no husband or her father cannot or will not teach her theology, who will teach her? He replied that a kinsman redeemer needs to step up and teach her or one of the elders/pastors should take her in and teach her. None of my elders have stepped up (and apparently it's not my place to ask them to do so) so what am I supposed to do? He said that it's a product of our fallen world that things like that happen. So in effect he said "Too bad for you."



I can't believe this. I think you should stay away from this silly man. And please don't quit studying.

-----Added 4/21/2009 at 06:07:16 EST-----

Alright, I'm about to lose it.



> The only place I hear that recently is the Doug Wilson fundamental churches.
> One very smart young woman told me she was instructed to quit studying scripture and theology because she could end up so smart there would not be any men less educated than her in the scriptures to marry. She could not marry a man who wasn't smarter because she would be teaching him and not able to submit.



Where is this coming from? Where does it say a man must be smarter than his wife. Why would that matter. My wife is a better administrater than me. Does that mean were unequally yolked. What is going on? Where is the Proverbs 31 women less intelligent than her husband? This stuff is not christian. It is wrong. And I'm real close to calling it sinful. Timothy was educated by his mother and grandmother. Should they not be well educated in the word?


----------



## Jen (Apr 21, 2009)

puritanpilgrim said:


> Timothy was educated by his mother and grandmother. Should they not be well educated in the word?



 Good point! I'd forgotten that example. Why on earth would someone want to marry someone not capable of instructing their (as in the couple's) children properly? Accidental heterodoxy and even heresy can be so easy, and it's those little assumptions that you grow up with that are so hard to get rid of.

It really does boggle our minds that there are people who think a level of theological ignorance is good in a wife...


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Apr 21, 2009)

I have one more thing to add. I am glad I have a wife who is smart enough to tell me when I'm wrong. My wife is submissive, but there have been many many times when my wife has shown me that I was incorrect on something. In seminary, a professor tried taking a shot at me, (him and I had differing views on soteriology, so he would take a occasional jab,) and he joked after my wife and I wed, that I had to go marry a women smarter than myself. I had no problem with his statement. I have a smart wife. My wife swears it's not true, but I think it just depends on the subject.


----------



## CNJ (Apr 21, 2009)

I started a theological eschatological blog with two men (my cousin and an elder at my church). Both men encouraged me to blog. They both disagreed (one amil and one postmil) and both wanted to bow out. However, they are both on as administrators and I seem to be the main person posting lately, but I am glad they are both administrators on that blog and read what I post. My husband has dementia now, and has given away or sold to Baker Books most of his theological library. Hence I like having my questions answered by my cousin and the elder at my church. My pastor also regularly answers my theological questions. I have the privilege of respecting my husband and consulting him, but he no longer teaches me theology. 


Carol
Millennial Dreams --Theological Blog
Plant City Lady --Blog on the Lord's Provision
DUI Songs --A secular ministry I have teaching DUI offenders


----------



## DonP (Apr 21, 2009)

puritanpilgrim said:


> Where is this coming from? Where does it say a man must be smarter than his wife. Why would that matter. My wife is a better administrater than me. Does that mean were unequally yolked. What is going on? Where is the Proverbs 31 women less intelligent than her husband? This stuff is not christian. It is wrong. And I'm real close to calling it sinful. Timothy was educated by his mother and grandmother. Should they not be well educated in the word?



I think it is a deduction that in spiritual things, or at least theology proper, the man is to be smarter so the woman can submit. 
If she were smarter or very knowledgeable in this area she might think her husband wrong and by offering things for him to consider so he could make a wise decision and be a good leader, instead of being seen a s a good helper to him, she would be more prone to not submit and try to lead him. 

Perhpas they would do well to teach more on being kind, caring husbands who value the wisdom of their wives, and make use of it, seeing them as a perfect helper to them in the areas they need it. 

What about the man who is not real brilliant minded and not well suited to handle much theology. Should he marry a woman even weaker? I would see it best for him to marry a woman with skills in this area to help him and the family avoid errors. He can after consulting her still make the final decisions or at least be held accountable to listening to her instead of an elder or minister he can also consult with. 

2 Sam 20:16 Then a wise woman cried out from the city, "Hear, hear! Please say to Joab, 'Come nearby, that I may speak with you.'" 17 When he had come near to her, the woman said, "Are you Joab?"
He answered, "I am."
Then she said to him, "Hear the words of your maidservant."
And he answered, "*I am listening.*" NKJV

But if you are a Sheba you may not want her to be wise, at least wise and bold. 

2 Sam 20:22 Then the woman in her wisdom went to all the people. And they cut off the head of Sheba the son of Bichri, and threw it out to Joab NKJV


But a woman as well as a man perhaps should use some care to be sure her motives are godly and not prideful or selfish in seeking wisdom lest we forget this woman who would be wise.

Gen 3:6 So when the woman saw that the tree was good for food, that it was pleasant to the eyes, and a tree desirable to make one wise, she took of its fruit and ate. She also gave to her husband with her, and he ate.
NKJV


----------



## py3ak (Apr 21, 2009)

Perhaps you could say to him, "Anyone with such foolish notions deserves to be permanently single."


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Apr 21, 2009)

py3ak said:


> Perhaps you could say to him, "Anyone with such foolish notions deserves to be permanently single."


----------



## chbrooking (Apr 21, 2009)

the women should keep silent *in the churches*. For they are not permitted to speak, but should be in submission, as the Law also says. 35 If there is anything they desire to learn, let them ask their husbands at home. For it is shameful for a woman to speak *in church*.
(1Corinthians 14:34-35 ESV)

Paul is clearly speaking about public worship. They neither need to be teaching, nor directing what is taught IN CHURCH. This has nothing to do with not studying. Furthermore, a comparison with 1tim 2.11-12 will show that this is an issue of authority and propriety. 

I think if you continue reading to 1tim 2.13-15, and consider the words to the woman in Gen. 3.16 (and compare Gen. 4:7), you'll see that one of the effects of the fall is that women will always seek to usurp male authority. I think that's what Paul is after here. He's not saying you can't study theology. You should. Since you are no less an image bearer than any man, shouldn't you get to know the one whose image you bear?


----------



## Kevin (Apr 21, 2009)

PeaceMaker said:


> The only place I hear that recently is the Doug Wilson fundamental churches.
> One very smart young woman told me she was instructed to quit studying scripture and theology because she could end up so smart there would not be any men less educated than her in the scriptures to marry. She could not marry a man who wasn't smarter because she would be teaching him and not able to submit.
> 
> I couldn't believe it. But I found from others this was the general teaching from fathers to daughters in their churches.
> ...



"Doug Wilson" are you sure? I have heard him say the exact opposite, more than once, in person & read it in his books.

I must insist that you correct this or provide a citation.

(now I also know "another Doug" that I have heard say some very similar things, much like you mentioned, are you sure you are blaming the correct Doug?)


----------



## TimV (Apr 21, 2009)

> This is my first question so please be gentle.



So how did we do?


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Apr 21, 2009)

Kevin said:


> *"Doug Wilson" are you sure? I have heard him say the exact opposite, more than once, in person & read it in his books.*
> 
> I must insist that you correct this or provide a citation.
> 
> (now I also know "another Doug" that I have heard say some very similar things, much like you mentioned, are you sure you are blaming the correct Doug?)



This is a good question. I've read a couple of Doug Wilson's books, including his book on education, and never picked up on anything of the sort. As you said, he seemed to take the opposite view. Now, I'm no Wilson expert, and I'm sure he's said a great many problematic things in other areas, but I can't imagine that this is true. If this can't be backed up with a citation, it needs to be corrected, in keeping with the Ninth Commandment.


----------



## Montanablue (Apr 21, 2009)

Ex Nihilo said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > *"Doug Wilson" are you sure? I have heard him say the exact opposite, more than once, in person & read it in his books.*
> ...



I think its easy (at least for me) to sometimes mix up Doug Wilson with Doug Wilson's "followers." I have many problems with Doug Wilson, but I have many more problems with some of those who purport to be following his teachings! I have certainly heard "Wilsonites" advocate the ignorance of women, (once one chastised me at length for attending college - that was a delightful experience) however it may not be fair to characterize Wilson himself as an advocate of this line of thought.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Apr 21, 2009)

Montanablue said:


> I think its easy (at least for me) to sometimes mix up Doug Wilson with Doug Wilson's "followers." I have many problems with Doug Wilson, but I have many more problems with some of those who purport to be following his teachings! I have certainly heard "Wilsonites" advocate the ignorance of women, (once one chastised me at length for attending college - that was a delightful experience) however it may not be fair to characterize Wilson himself as an advocate of this line of thought.



Kathleen, this is a very helpful clarification. I have no doubt that the original point was made in good faith, and was not intended to be a false accusation against Wilson. As you point out, it may be accurate for some of Wilson's followers -- I have not encountered many Wilsonites. (And from what you say, I'm thankful for it...) I just want to be particularly scrupulous when we discuss FV men, so that our legitimate criticisms will be taken more seriously.


----------



## Idelette (Apr 21, 2009)

Montanablue said:


> Ex Nihilo said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...



I was going to say the same thing Kathleen! I actually do know several people that are of the persuasion that Theology is not proper for women to be studying....and they tend to be FV (which is probably why Don associated them with Doug Wilson churches). In fact, the comment that Don made about the woman who was told to stop studying if she wants to get married....I've heard that before in FV circles. Perhaps this is not something that Wilson himself teaches, but I would certainly say this is taught within the FV circle.


----------



## Montanablue (Apr 21, 2009)

Ex Nihilo said:


> Montanablue said:
> 
> 
> > I think its easy (at least for me) to sometimes mix up Doug Wilson with Doug Wilson's "followers." I have many problems with Doug Wilson, but I have many more problems with some of those who purport to be following his teachings! I have certainly heard "Wilsonites" advocate the ignorance of women, (once one chastised me at length for attending college - that was a delightful experience) however it may not be fair to characterize Wilson himself as an advocate of this line of thought.
> ...



I completely agree.I was actually unaware that Wilson was an FV advocate, but as you point out its particularly important for those of us condemning FV to be careful that we do not make speak falsely about our opponents.

Edit: Also, after seeing Yvonne's post, I realize that Doug Wilson being FV makes a LOT of sense. I can't believe I was unaware of this. I've been confused by a lot of things I've read by him, but realizing that he's FV suddenly makes things fall into place. Interesting.


----------



## ubermadchen (Apr 21, 2009)

TimV said:


> > This is my first question so please be gentle.
> 
> 
> 
> So how did we do?



Wonderfully! Thank you everyone for your insight.


----------



## py3ak (Apr 21, 2009)

Ex Nihilo said:


> Montanablue said:
> 
> 
> > I think its easy (at least for me) to sometimes mix up Doug Wilson with Doug Wilson's "followers." I have many problems with Doug Wilson, but I have many more problems with some of those who purport to be following his teachings! I have certainly heard "Wilsonites" advocate the ignorance of women, (once one chastised me at length for attending college - that was a delightful experience) however it may not be fair to characterize Wilson himself as an advocate of this line of thought.
> ...



Interestingly, Wilson himself has addressed the problem of followers who don't say what the leader does. It's been a few years, but he pointed out that there was James, who got along well with Paul: then there were certain men who came from James, who did not get along with Paul at all.


----------

